# lamplighter pine



## sleevecc (Dec 31, 2015)

Old farm house window header. 10x2

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 31, 2015)

Me likey that very much! Nice job!


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 31, 2015)

Nicely done!


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 1, 2016)

Nicely done. Grain really pops! Chuck


----------

